# what kind could i put with my fish?



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

are there any kind of freshwater crustaceans that i could put in my tank? i have a 15 gallon tank with 2 guppies, 2 platies, 2 tetras, 1 pleco, 2 cories, 1 molly, 2 bala sharks, and 1 gourami


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Maybe ghost shrimp, probably amanos, i would go for the sturdier shrimps, even the most docile of fish will grab and rip off legs of a ghost shrimp. nothing too large or it will eat your fish, unless it's a filter feeding shrimp. anything with lobster or crawdad in its name will probably eat your fish. unless it's a yucatan. flower shrimp and vampire shrimp are cool, too big to be eaten, and wont eat your fish.

on a sidenote the balas should not be kept in a 15 gallon, along with the pleco (assuming it's a common) i would remove them and add more corys.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

no problem about the balas anymore....they got ich and died  the pleco is small and hasnt really grown any....im not sure what kind he is....im trying to find someone i know to give him to...i only have 1 guppy, 1 platy, 1 molly, 2 cories, and the pleco left....the rest all got ick and died...i think ive gotten rid of all the ick now, though.....about the shrimp....what do they eat? would i have to feed them special food? i feed the fish i have now fish flakes, dried plankton, dried baby shrimp, pellet food, and algea flakes (for the pleco...all my other fish eat them too though)


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

did you use meds to kill ich or salt??? If you used a copper based med you won't be able to keep any inverts in there for a while.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Most copper treatments use chleated copper and can be used with inverts with caution. It has never hurt my ghost shrimp but I never use the recommended dosage.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i used quick cure and salt....quick cures active ingredients are formalin and malachite green


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

your tetras should be in a school of 6-8


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If you introduce the shrimp at night you might get away with ghost shrimp. Amanos are a little hardier but harder to find and don't breed in freshwater tanks very often. Cherry shrimp breed like crazy so you will always have some provided you get males and females. Bamboo or wood shrimp are larger and would handle the tank easily but hard to find locally (at least here).


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

where can you get cherry shrimp??


----------

